
NASA to Reexamine Nicknames for Cosmic Objects - tekacs
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/nasa-to-reexamine-nicknames-for-cosmic-objects/
======
jbeales
Looks like it's only the cosmic bodies formerly known as "Eskimo Nebula" (NCG
2392 [1]) and "Siamese Twin Galaxies" (NCG 4567 [2] and NCG 4568 [2] that are
changing right now, but if anything else comes up, or if they have to refer to
something with an offensive name they won't use the name.

[1]
[https://hubblesite.org/contents/media/images/2000/07/940-Ima...](https://hubblesite.org/contents/media/images/2000/07/940-Image.html)
[2]
[https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap190201.html](https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap190201.html)

